# New favorite shirt



## Team Gomberg (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Josh!


Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## harris (Jun 14, 2013)

What the?? How does one obtain one of those?? I love it.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jun 14, 2013)

That is awesome!! Does Josh have about a thousand of those for all of us??


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jun 14, 2013)

I want one!! If I can get one by next Friday I will sport it when I go to Disneyworld


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 14, 2013)

I was representing TFO at my most recent CTTC show. I asked Josh if he had any tips for me or restrictions in my advertisements. 
He was glad I was spreading the word and sent me some business cards to pass out and the shirt to wear  
Now the shirt is way too big for me to wear out..but I wear it around the house a lot! I love it!!

I still have business cards and will represent TFO again in August!

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## wellington (Jun 14, 2013)

I thought there was a store button that Josh sold different stuff like the calendars, shirts etc? I can't find it now. I'm sure you want a shirt and Josh has them, he will sell them.


----------



## Sterling Thunder (Jun 14, 2013)

That shirt looks like it could have used some more humidity when it was younger!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 14, 2013)

Fashionably perfecto!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: RE: New favorite shirt*



Terry Allan Hall said:


> Fashionably perfecto!



Oh ya!! 

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## Tom (Jun 14, 2013)

That's the old school logo. I got a bunch of those. Wear them all the time.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: RE: New favorite shirt*



Tom said:


> That's the old school logo. I got a bunch of those. Wear them all the time.



What is the new logo? Got any of those??

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm wearing the new logo in last year's calendar contest.

It's picture #8:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-58135.html


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jun 14, 2013)

Awww man! Newbies like to wear shirts too... 

Sent from my HTC One V using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 15, 2013)

Yvonne, I like that one!


----------



## Josh (Jun 16, 2013)

I will check to see what size t-shirts I still have in stock. I think the only thing I have right now is the old design in limited sizes. If there's interest I can have more printed or we can do a new design for 2013...
What say you all?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Yvonne, I like that one!



Me too. I save it for good. (I don't really dress up, but I have a few T-shirts that I feel are my "dress-up" T-shirts. This is one)


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes lets do a new 2013 shirt and sell it to us!!! 

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## clucey (Jun 16, 2013)

Id buy one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TortForum mobile app


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jun 16, 2013)

Any ideas on how to get one?


----------



## Josh (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll post an update with what is available. Stay tuned 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## kjr153 (Jun 16, 2013)

I think most people on here would purchase one. Get them made and up the price a little. Donate the profit to some kind of Tortoise/Turtle rescue.


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jun 18, 2013)

Still tuned in, until then...

I found this funky tortoise song that has nothing to do with this thread and thought I'd share: [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zptb9PlHiJc[/video]


----------



## Josh (Jun 24, 2013)

OK - very sorry to report I only have Youth sizes left!  We will be making preparations for a t-shirt design contest though, so be ready!

Here's what I've got:
2 White Youth Small
2 White Youth Medium
4 White Youth Large
2 Black Youth Small
1 Black Youth Medium

PM me if you're interested!


----------



## Anthony P (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok awesome! Happy I found this thread. I'd love to get a TFO t-shirt. Do you plan to order sizes for large people?


----------



## Josh (Jun 24, 2013)

I plan on running a t-shirt contest here shortly and once a new design is chosen I will be ordering all sizes for all members!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 25, 2013)

very cool!!!


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jun 25, 2013)

Very Awesome. 
Thank you Josh for the update!


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Jun 25, 2013)

Oohhhh and I have a drawing that fits this place almost perfectly I just need to get it finished!


----------



## thea lester (Jul 6, 2013)

I super duper want shirts!!! Can i get an old one? And YES new design contest! 
Think I'd b a women's med, Youth Large, mens small?
Thea


----------

